# Trees over water



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

As the title suggests...


----------



## ernie (Oct 12, 2008)

the light that is falling through the trees and reflecting in the water is magnificent. i wonder how it looks in color ...


----------



## tempra (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful shot!  very atmospheric


----------



## kundalini (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

ernie said:


> i wonder how it looks in color ...



It's pretty much monochrome but I just thought it would work beter B&W.


----------



## SympL (Oct 12, 2008)

tempra said:


> Beautiful shot! very atmospheric


I absolutely agree.
Well done.


----------



## Arch (Oct 12, 2008)

ooo... nice one, thats some good looking light! :thumbup:


----------



## danir (Oct 12, 2008)

Great picture.


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely.  The reflected light is quite ethereal.  One thing that particularly caught my eye is a heart shape in the trees.


----------



## Kittyy (Oct 13, 2008)

The light is brilliant. It's a little hard to make out what's what in B&W though.

-snip-

Saw the other post.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooo, I missed seeing this one until I noticed it in the PotM lineup. I know you hate this, but ... :hail:







(And that's the only time I'll be figuratively on my knees)


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i would like it more if what was going on was clearer in the black and white.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 16, 2008)

It was just a grab shot. Here is the whole view.
It was a fine balance - if I exposed to show what was going on then I lost the light patterns. I had to go for the optimum.
Personally, I kinda like the power lines but including them changes the whole focus of the image and, at the time, I was just interested in what the light was doing.
And I would say that it looks fine on my monitor - but then, I use a Mac and calibrate it with a Spyder


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 16, 2008)

It's nice to see more of the scene that you came upon.  The feeling is definitely different in the 2nd, but no less interesting light-wise.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 17, 2008)

It's really quite a striking sight, the downgoing and upgoing rays so clear, and intersecting, like that. Well spotted and well captured.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very, very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roger (Oct 18, 2008)

the full image shows more context for the scene without distracting from the great light...b&w would be nice for that too.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 24, 2008)

Roger said:


> the full image shows more context for the scene without distracting from the great light



But the context for the light was not what was important to me at the time.
I was just concentrating on the light effect itself.
By showing the light effect as part of a bigger scene it becomes just one element in that scene, it's importance reduced by the more dominant graphic elements of the silhouetted trees.
By moving in much closer to exclude everything that was going on around I could then treat the light more as an abstract compositional structure.


----------



## ArtPhotography (Oct 24, 2008)

This is an amazing shot.  I agree with you on the crop you chose.  The black and white makes it even more dramatic.  Good eye on that one!


----------

